# Shimano SH MT90L oder SH MT91



## nullstein (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo.
Fährt hier evtl jemand einen der beiden genannten Schuhe? Ich suche grade SPD-Schuhe für den Winter. Die üblichen Verdächtigen Gaerne Polar, Sidi Diablo usw. sehen mir aber zu sehr nach RR-Schwucke aus. Also hab ich mir den SH MT90/91 mal näher angeschaut (leider nur im Netz, da in Berlin anscheinend kein Laden diesen Schuh führt). Find den ganz chic. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Schuh auch warm genug ist. Ich will damit nicht bei -20° fahren. Er soll halt für den Berliner Winter warm genung sein.
Also wie warm ist der SH MT90/91??


----------



## Hufi (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

fahr den 90er im Sommer und Winter. Kalte Füsse habe ich nicht damit. Allerdings solltest Du Dir überlegen die SPD Klicks zu benutzen. Damit schaffst Du eine Wärmebrücke zwischen Pedale und Deinen Füßen. Wenn es richtig kalt wird, könnten Deine Zehen das schon merken. Wasserdicht sind sie auf jeden Fall, durch einen Bach waten oder der Gartenschlauch bei der Bikereinigung konnten bis jetzt noch keine nassen Füße erzeugen.
Schuhgröße mindestens zwei Nummern größer nehmen als angegeben, da die Schuhe sehr klein ausfallen, besser ist es die anzuprobieren. Im Winter ziehe ich immer zwei Paar Socken an. Ein dünnes, und drüber diese hier:
http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProdDet.cgi/KE251||[email protected][email protected]|0|user|1,0,0,1|53|

Wenn Du im großen B wohnst geh doch zu BikeMailorder. Oder führen die Shimano nicht?
Der 91 ist die Weiterentwicklung vom 90er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo habe gerade heute meine erste Tour mit dem 90er gemacht. Bin zufrieden damit. Knapp über 2 Stunden bei ca. minus 2°C und Schnee immer eingeklickt haben nur zum Ende hin kalte Zehen erzeugt. Habe im Schuh wegen der schon erwähnten Kältebrücke so eine Rettungsdecke aus dem Verbandskatsen unter der Einlegesohle. Mit ein paar richtigen Winter/Thermosocken kann man bestimmt auch noch länger ohne Probs fahren.
Nur die Verfügbarkeit scheint nicht so gut zu sein. In den gängigen Größen findest du momentan so gut wie keine Schnäppchen.

Grüße st-bike


----------



## nullstein (13. Dezember 2009)

@Hufi: Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Impressionen. Du fährst den Schuh im Winter und Sommer?? Schwitzt du in dem Schuh im Sommer nicht? Es fällt schwer zu glauben, dass EIN Schuh im Sommer sowie Winter getragen werden kann (ohne Abstriche). Bike Mailorder führt leider keine Shimanos.

Falls noch jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Schuhen hat,dann immer her damit


----------



## m.rr (13. Dezember 2009)

...evt. ne (Thermo)sohle reinlegen, hilft auch gegen die viel zitierte Kältebrücke!


----------



## Hufi (13. Dezember 2009)

ja sicher schwitze ich in den schuhen. Aber das würde auch in "only" Sommerschuhen passieren. Und wenn's zu warm wird stell ich meine Füße mit Schuhen kurz in einen Bach.
Für mich ist mehr der Tragekomfort und die Beweglichkeit ausschalggebend. Ich kann mit den Schuhen auch normal laufen. Kleine Tragepassagen in den Alpen sind so auch kein Problem. Weiterhin ist der Knöchel auch noch gut geschützt. Ich hab mir bis jetzt noch keine Blasen an den Füßen mit diesen Schuhen geholt. 

Schau mal hier, 90er
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...lti-Sport-Off-Road-Schuh---Auslaufmodell.html

91er:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-91-Abenteuer-Multi-Sport-Off-Road-Schuh.html


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre auch den Winter durch
Ich habe allerdings einen Shimano MT51 - Sommerschuh mit Thermoeinlage, Skisocken und Vaude Minsk Überschuh an.
Fahre zwischen 2 bis 2,5 Std.
Ab 2 h merke ich, dass die Kälte langsam durchkommt

Ich lege die Schuhe gut 1 Std. vor dem anziehen auf die Heizung.
Dann muss nicht erst der Fuß den Schuh aufwärmen und das bringt 
ca. 20 min.

Ein Kumpell von mir hat den 90L und der wärmt ihn auch vor dem anziehen.
Ist topp zufrieden damit.

PS.: Wir fahren bei bis zu - 12 Grad.
Dann wird es zu kalt für die Bronchen und Lunge.


----------



## Focusracer (19. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir in der eifel ist es zwar nicht so kalt aber bald 
naja ich als schüler hab noch nicht das geld. um winterschuhe und sommer bikeschuhe zuhaben. des halb mac ich es so: Termo einlagen sind drin und stehen im wohnzimmer. normale temperatur. ich ziehe meine dicken socken an sie ich die beim biken anhaben werde. nachdem besorg ich mir noch dicke socken und zieh die über die bikeschuhe und schneide unten en loch für die klickpedalen!

naja sieht was ******** aus aber es wärmt den schuh und deine füsse.
wenn du willst kannst du die überschuhe noch drauf setzten

Lg Raphael


----------



## hipster (11. Mai 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Fährt hier evtl jemand einen der beiden genannten Schuhe? Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Schuh auch warm genug ist. Ich will damit nicht bei -20° fahren.
> Also wie warm ist der SH MT90/91??


 
@Nullstein: Fahre nun den MT91 seit ca. 1'000 Km mit dem Platten. Keine kalten Füsse bis -10° C. Aber das ist wohl individuell. Der Schuh ist auch bequem - nach anfänglichen Anpassungsschwierigkeiten...



Hufi schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest Du Dir überlegen die SPD Klicks zu benutzen. Damit schaffst Du eine Wärmebrücke zwischen Pedale und Deinen Füßen. Schuhgröße mindestens zwei Nummern größer nehmen als angegeben, da die Schuhe sehr klein ausfallen, besser ist es die anzuprobieren. Im Winter ziehe ich immer zwei Paar Socken an.


 
@Hufi: Beim 91 scheint das Problem besser gelöst zu sein als beim 90. Es gibt keine 'Gegenplatte' die bei der Montage der Klickis von innen gegengehalten werden muss. Die bisher berüchtigte Kältebrücke habe ich beim MT 91 nicht mehr gespürt! Zwei paar Socken sind bei mir im Winter auch nicht mehr am Fuss. Habe sogar auf meine Merino/Thermosocken verzichten können (bei -10°C). Das ist ja aber bei jedem anders. Gebe Dir recht: Mind. zwei Nummern grösser nehmen. Ich trage sonst 42. Den MT91 habe ich in 44.

Ich habe in meinem Blog eine kleine Abhandlung zum Shimano SH-MT91 geschrieben - auch in Bezug auf Dichtigkeit. (hoffe der Link auf meine Seite sei hier erlaubt!)


----------



## Haarddremel (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, und wie läuft es sich so auf längeren Strecken in den Schuhen? Fangen die Füße bei sommerlichen Temperaturen an zu qualmen? Es ist ja nicht immer ein Bach in der Nähe 

Ich düse Ende Juni ins Salzburger Land und hätte nichts dagegen einzuwenden, mit diesen Schuhen zu wandern UND zu biken. Dann hätte ich wieder etwas Platz im Koffer gespart...


----------



## hipster (17. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Seit ich den Schuh habe, war nie Sommer und auch nichts, was einem solchen nur in etwa nahe kommen könnte...

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es

1. Im Schuh warm wird - sehe aber keinen Unterschied zu einem 'normalen' Wanderschuh.
2. Wandern mit dem Schuh gut geht. Allerdings ohne SPD-Platten.

Gruss
hipster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haarddremel (17. Mai 2010)

Ah na gut, war etwas doof formuliert mit dem Sommer. Ich war halt beim Bund, da wurde schon im März Sommer befohlen...

Danke für die Info, dann grübele ich noch mal etwas weiter...


----------



## hipster (17. Mai 2010)

@Haarddremel: Geh in einen Shop und probier ihn an. Du wirst sofort feststellen, ob der Schuh für Deine Anforderungen geeignet ist oder nicht. Abgesehen davon wird gerade für den Schuh für Alpencross geworben, wo lange Fuss-/Tragepassagen normal sind. Alpencross finden letztlich im Sommer statt.

Was ich meinte ist, dass der MT91 wie ein 'normaler' Wanderschuh gebaut ist. Er ist nur leichter wie die beim Bund. Hinten hat er einen V-Einschnitt, damit er die 'Trampbewegung' nicht behindert. Die Schuhplatten würden mich allerdings beim Wanderschuheinsatz stören. Ich behaupte aber auch, dass meine Wanderschuhe dichter sind...


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Rider,

muss man den SH-MT91 wirklich eine Nummer grösser kaufen als man gewohnt ist???
Fahre den MT51 und finde ihn für den Sommer sehr bequem in meiner Schuhgrössen.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## hipster (25. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Rider,
> 
> muss man den SH-MT91 wirklich eine Nummer grösser kaufen als man gewohnt ist???
> Fahre den MT51 und finde ihn für den Sommer sehr bequem in meiner Schuhgrössen.
> ...



Gem. meinen Shimanoschuherfahrungen: Unbedingt! Bei mir reicht eine Nummer grösser nicht... Würde dir aber empfehlen, die Schuhe in einem Geschäft anzuprobieren. Nur dann bist Du sicher.

Bye
hipster


----------



## Haarddremel (14. September 2010)

Ich habe den Schuh inzwischen auch im Regal stehen. Mangels Einsatzmöglichkeit noch unbenutzt.

Zur Anprobe hatte ich die Größen 45 und 46 bestellt. Während mir Größe 45 in normalen Rennrad- und MTB-Schuhen von Schimano dicke reicht, musste ich hier tatsächlich Größe 46 nehmen!

Der Schuh sieht, auch im Regal, sehr schön aus. Die Verarbeitung ist auch ohne Fehl und Tadel.

Und das schönste ist, dass ich nur 129,00 Euro bezahlt habe.


----------



## Dirtyjoe (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem auch den MT91 und kann das mit den zwei Nummern größer nur noch untermauern. 

Ich habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 42. Bei meinen Sommerbikeschuhen Shimano MT42 habe ich Größe 43 und bei dem MT91 musste ich tatsächlich Größe 44 nehmen.

Ausgiebig getestet habe ich den Schuh noch nicht - kommt aber noch. Von der Verarbeitung sieht er aber sehr ordentlich aus und da ich ihn ebenfalls für nur 129,- EUR bekommen habe, bin ich schon mal zufrieden. 

Gruß Dirtyjoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. September 2010)

Hallo leute,

ich möchte mir auch die Schuhe holen
Legt Ihr auch eine Thermosohle (eine Seite Alu, eine Seite Fils) noch rein?
Da ich bis minus 12 Grad abends fahre,möchte ich noch so eine Sohle rein zulegen.
Was meint Ihr?

Danke Euch


----------



## hipster (16. September 2010)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir auch die Schuhe holen
> Legt Ihr auch eine Thermosohle (eine Seite Alu, eine Seite Fils) noch rein?
> ...



Sollte gehen! eine Thermosohle macht dem Schuh keine Probleme. Werde das bei meinem kommenden Winter auch mal probieren...


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2010)

Nabend,
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Meine SH-MT91 stehen seit heute neben mir. Der Winter kann von mir aus also kommen. 
Nur leider sind meine Kombipedale (Wellgo D10) nicht kompatibel mit den Schuhen. Der Cleat (SM-SH 55) sitzt zu tief im Schuh und kann nicht in den Mechanismus greifen.

Ich würde gerne wieder ein Kombipedal mit Platform auf der einen und Clickie auf der anderen Seite nutzen wollen. Jemand einen Tipp für ein einigermaßen preiswertes Kombipedal das mit dem SH-MT91 kompatibel ist? Oder liegt's an den Cleats...?


----------



## st-bike (20. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Meine SH-MT91 stehen seit heute neben mir. Der Winter kann von mir aus also kommen.
> Nur leider sind meine Kombipedale (Wellgo D10) nicht kompatibel mit den Schuhen. Der Cleat (SM-SH 55) sitzt zu tief im Schuh und kann nicht in den Mechanismus greifen.
> 
> Ich würde gerne wieder ein Kombipedal mit Platform auf der einen und Clickie auf der anderen Seite nutzen wollen. Jemand einen Tipp für ein einigermaßen preiswertes Kombipedal das mit dem SH-MT91 kompatibel ist? Oder liegt's an den Cleats...?



Habe die hier http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=323&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=322&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=417 vielleicht entspricht es deinen Vorstellungen?


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2010)

Poste mal bitte die Modellbezeichnung. Du hast den Teil einer Session-ID gepostet, mit der (wenn sie denn vollstÃ¤ndig wÃ¤re) nur du etwas anfangen kannst.

Danke. 

â¬dit: Oder meinst du die PD-M324?


----------



## st-bike (20. September 2010)

Das sind die PDA 530
irgendwie ist die formatierung des links zu früh zu ende.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. September 2010)

Ja, die kenne ich. Sonderlich viel Halt haben die aber auf der Plattformseite nicht, oder? Sind ja schließlich auch Trekkingpedale und keine Bärentatzen.


----------



## hipster (22. September 2010)

Der Schuh geht mit beiden Kombipedalen. Aber mal langsam: Ich habe im Ohr, dass die Shimanoplatten beim Wellgopedal nicht gehen, Wellgoplatten aber bei Shimanopedalen schon. 

Haste noch ein paar Wellgoplatten zum probieren?


----------



## hipster (22. September 2010)

Wieso macht er den Eintrag doppelt??? 

Sorry. Dies ist ein *Ignoriereintrag*


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2010)

Wellgo-Cleats... Is n Versuch wert. Bauen die hÃ¶her oder woran liegt's?
Oder anders rum gefragt: Was ist denn der zum D10 von Wellgo kompatible Cleat?

â¬dit: Tolle Wurst! Der 98A (soll wohl der Cleat sein, der zum D10 passt) ist nirgends zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (23. September 2010)

@Al: Ich habe nochmals nachgeschaut:

*Shimano-Cleats:*

*SM-SH55* passend für folgende aktuellen Pedalen:
PD-M324 
PD-M424
PD-M545

*SM-SH51* passend für *alle* SPD und SPD-kompatiblen (Wellgo, Ritchey, etc.) Pedalen

*SM-SH56* passend für folgende aktuellen Shimano Pedalen:
PD-M324
PD-M424
PD-M520
PD-M540
PD-M545

*Wellgo-Cleats:*

*98A* passend zu allen SPD-kompatiblen Pedalen (Wellgo, Shimano, Ritchey, etc.)

Also probiers mit dem *SM-SH51* oder mit dem *98A.*

_(Quelle: __http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Pedale/Schuhplatten.aspx_)

bye
hipster


----------



## Al_Borland (23. September 2010)

Moin hipster,
Vielen Dank für die Mühe. 
SM-SH51 ist schon bestellt.


----------



## leeresblatt (26. September 2010)

@Al Borland

würde mich interessieren ob das mit den Cleats klappt, da ich die gleichen Pedale habe und die gleichen Schuhe holen möchte


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

Cleats sind auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich werde dann Bericht erstatten. SM-SH 55 und 56 passen nicht, die hab ich schon getestet.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2010)

So, ich bin ja noch einen Bericht schuldig.

Ich kann Erfolg vermelden! 
Die SM-SH 51 passen. Der Unterschied zu den 55 beträgt augenscheinlich vielleicht 2mm. Die machen's aber aus. Man hat mit den Wellgo D10 zwar kaum Bewegungsfreiheit (beim Trockentest in der Wohnung jedenfalls), aber das gibt sich bestimmt noch, wenn die Sohle und/oder das Pedal nass werden.

Danke noch mal an hipster für den heißen Tipp!


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Oktober 2010)

super, die sh mt91 habe ich mir schon gestern bestellt. 
mit meinen Sommerschuhen sind mir schon vorgestern abend die Füsse gefroren, hoffe das wird jetzt besser mit den neuen.

was ich mich frage, was hat die tiefe Aussparung hinten zu bedeuten? Was bringt es, ausser dass das Wasser da besser rein laufen kann?


----------



## hipster (1. Oktober 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> was ich mich frage, was hat die tiefe Aussparung hinten zu bedeuten? Was bringt es, ausser dass das Wasser da besser rein laufen kann?



Mit diesem V kannst du besser pedalieren. Wasser ist mE kein Negativargument. Mich stört eher, dass ich nach Downhills auf Waldboden immer eine kleine Ansammlung Botanik im Schuh habe, welche ich auf dieses V zurückführe...

Aber nochmals und deutlich: Der SH-MT 91 ist weder ein Winterschuh noch ein Regenschuh. Er wird als Alpencross-Schuh beworben!

@Al:


----------



## Haarddremel (1. Oktober 2010)

Jepp. Der entsprechende Winterschuh heißt SH-MW80!

Es gibt von Northwave einen neuen Winterschuh, den Celsius Arctic, er wird extra damit beworben, dass die Füße bis -35° Celsius warm hält.

Aber auch hier gilt: Unbedingt (!) vorher (!) anprobieren (!) Und zwar mit den entsprechenden Socken usw., die du nachher auch tragen möchtest!


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Oktober 2010)

leider muss ich hin und wieder zu Fuss gehen (wenns steil wird, wird die Belastung für meine Knie zu hoch), und da brauch ich ein Sohle mit der man auch vernünftig gehen kann und die auch Cleats hat. Ausser den SH MT91 kenn ich keine anderen. Ausserdem soll sich dieser Schuh im Winter gar nicht so schlecht schlagen, wie man liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (1. Oktober 2010)

Schon klar. Ich wollte einfach nochmals darauf hinweisen. Ein Winterschuh kann spezifisch mehr im Winter. Ein Regenschuh kann spezifisch mehr bei Regen. Der SH-MT91 kann von allem recht viel. Inkl. guten Laufeigenschaften (eben Alpencross-like)

SH-MT91 ist ein Hammerschuh und bei mir seit letztem Dezember ganzjährig im Einsatz. Bei Kälte, Regen und seltenem Sonnenschein. Er ist für mich perfekt...


----------



## Haarddremel (1. Oktober 2010)

Also der SG-MT91 ist schon ein feines Teilchen.

Vor allem fährt wohl kaum jemand bei uns regelmäßig am Nordpol, so dass -35° Celsius eh etwas übertrieben sind. Na ja, vielleicht im Schnee bei Wind (Chill Faktor).

Ansonsten könntest du ja noch Bärentatzenpedale mit Winterwanderschuhen kombinieren...


----------



## Haarddremel (1. Oktober 2010)

Nachtrag: Lake MXZ 302


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Oktober 2010)

die sind auch nicht schlecht, aber der Preis...


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Oktober 2010)

Und bisschen mehr Style hätt's auch sein dürfen...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2010)

Heute war die erste Ausfahrt mit dem MT91 angesagt. Einklicken ist noch echt mühsam. Nach wie vor kaum Bewegungsfreiheit, wie man es sonst vom SPD-System gewohnt ist. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass sich das nach ein paar 100km geben wird. (Nicht, dass das falsch verstanden wird: Es liegt bei mir an der Kombination aus Wellgo D10 Pedal und Schuh mit 51er SPD-Cleat, der als einziger funktioniert.)
Vom Schuh selber bin ich aber begeistert. Wir sind heute durch's Hochwassergebiet in der Lausitz gefahren. Aufgeweichte Trails haben uns ordentlich eingesaut. Dem Schuh hat's nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skipistensau (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, habe den 91er jetzt auch, gibts irgendwelche Pflege Tipps ? 
Ich finde im Netz dazu nichts !
Sollte der Schuh Imprägniert werden ?

Wie pflegt ihr diesen Schuh ?


----------



## hipster (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi. Ich habe den Schuh einmal -als er neu war- imprägniert. Ansonsten mach ich nichts, ausser ab und an am Fuss mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen (inkl. Mann und Bike ;-)


----------



## skipistensau (15. Oktober 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> Hi. Ich habe den Schuh einmal -als er neu war- imprägniert. Ansonsten mach ich nichts, ausser ab und an am Fuss mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen (inkl. Mann und Bike ;-)



Mit was für einem Produkt ?


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Täte mich auch interesserieren tun.


----------



## hipster (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.frag-mutti.de/  

Mit einem Imprägnierspray halt! Da das Teil aus Nubukleder als Oberfläche hat, nahm ich ein Spray für ebendieses. Laut Etikette war der Spray für GoreTex-Membrane geeignet. Da er leider nicht mehr in meinem Putzraum steht, weiss ich jetzt die Marke nicht. Kaufe aber einen neuen und poste das dann.

liebe Grüsse


----------



## hipster (15. Oktober 2010)

So. Habe gerade mein Mutti gefragt. Es handelt sich um den Spray *Tana Power Protector*: http://www.integra-ag.com/de/tana-impragnierer-power-protector

Mit dem habe ich den Schuh eingenebelt.

Greets

hipster


----------



## Al_Borland (15. Oktober 2010)

Prima, danke.


----------



## schlonser (17. Oktober 2010)

moin!

da es hier in DE wahrscheinlich wieder ab jetzt bis mai komplett matschig bis schlammig is im wald, wollte ich den shimano mit flat-pedalen und sowas 

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=119932&GTID=cb35fd72cf0aa10d180666c958d7fb86a39

kombinieren. hab auch überschuhe, die sicher mit dem shimano passen würden, aber die zerfledderts mir sicher recht schnell mit den pins am pedal.

habt ihr den schuh alle mit clickies gefahren, oder auch mit flats? klappt das, so vom grip her? oder kennt ihr noch nen andren schuh, der wasserdicht ist und ohne clickies gefahren werden kann.

gruß, schlonser


----------



## Al_Borland (17. Oktober 2010)

Also der 91er (und sicher auch der 90er) funktioniert wunderbar mit Flats. Auf meinen D10 von Wellgo klammert er sich ausreichend gut fest.


----------



## hipster (17. Oktober 2010)

schlonser schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> habt ihr den schuh alle mit clickies gefahren, oder auch mit flats? klappt das, so vom grip her? oder kennt ihr noch nen andren schuh, der wasserdicht ist und ohne clickies gefahren werden kann.
> 
> gruß, schlonser



Fahre nur mit Klickies und (n)iiiiie mit Überschuh! Wenn du aber einen wasserdichten Winterschuh haben möchtest, musst du aber einen anderen Schuh suchen :-O

hipster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogti (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie fährt sich denn der Schuh mit Plattformpedalen? Die Sohlen sehen aus, als hätten sie nicht viel Grip auf den Pins. 
Ciao Vogti


----------



## hipster (7. November 2010)

Welche Teile haben in dieser Saison überzeugt? Welche weniger?  Oder welche waren überhaupt nicht brauchbar? Meine kleine Blogserie zum Saison-/Jahresende.

*Abrechnung 2010 - Shimano SH-MT 91*




Shimano SH-MT 91 von hip_ster auf Flickr

Als absolute Neuheit habe ich die Schuhe letzten Dezember bestellt.  Jetzt haben sie etwa *2700 Kilometer* auf dem Buckel, waren insgesamt *180  Stunden* an den Füssen und mussten etwa *39'450 Höhenmeter* überstehen.  Obwohl der Sommer nicht wirklich berauschend war, mussten die Schuhe  erstaunlich *wenig Regenstunden* absolvieren.

*Kurz und bündig:*  Wer Kohle übrig hat, nicht auf jedes Gramm achtet und dem der Lifestyle  am Ar*** vorbei geht, weil das biken und nicht das gesehen werden  zählt: kaufen kaufen kaufen! Aber vorher unbedingt anprobieren. Es ist  ein Shimano 

*Etwas detailierter auf meinem Blog*


----------



## urvi (7. November 2010)

Hab auch den 91er und muß sagen, daß ich vorher noch nie einen so bequemen Schuh an den Füßen hatte!
Selbst meine gut eingelaufenen und ebenfalls sehr bequemen Meindel-Stiefel kommen da nicht ganz ran.
Laufen läßt es sich auch hervorragend mit de Shimanos, Grip hat die Sohle jedenfalls ordentlich und die Cleats sind auch tief genug in der Sohle versenkt.

Ich fahre/trage den Schuh von September bis April (in Temperaturen gesprochen -15 bis +15°C) und hatte auch bei den tieferen Temperaturen keine Probleme mit Eisfüßen (dicke Skisocken und Thermoeinlagen im Schuh, Tourendauer ca. 2-3,5h mit viel Lauferei im tiefen Schnee).
Kältebrücke bei den Cleats ließ sich für mich im Vergleich zu anderen ähnlichen Schuhen, die ich im Einsatz hatte (Adidas ElMorro und LAKE MX255) nicht feststellen.

Hab ihn auch größer als gewohnt gekauft, hab sonst die 41/42 und den Shimano in der 43. Somit ist er mir nicht zu eng...auch mit o.g. dicken Socken hab ich noch ein paar mm Platz nach vorn...für mich optimal!

Über das Schnürsystem läßt sich der Schuh gut am Fuß fixieren, einzig die originalen Schnürsenkel haben sich bei mir an den oberen Zughaken bei Zeiten aufgerieben.
Die nun verwendete 3mm Reepschnur hält bisher ohne jegliche Spuren und das schon deutlich länger, als die alten Senkel.

Ich würde den Schuh jederzeit wieder kaufen und ihn auch bedenkenlos jedem weiter empfehlen!


urvi


----------



## chenchen21621 (9. November 2010)

Habe im Schuh wegen der schon erwähnten Kältebrücke so eine  Rettungsdecke aus dem Verbandskatsen unter der Einlegesohle. Mit ein  paar richtigen Winter/Thermosocken kann man bestimmt auch noch länger  ohne Probs fahren.
Nur die Verfügbarkeit scheint nicht so gut zu sein. In den gängigen Größen findest du momentan so gut wie keine Schnäppchen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal ein Zwischenfazit vom SH-MT91 abgeben.
Die letzten beiden Wochen habe ich den Schuh bei Matsch und Schnee bei um die Nullgrad getestet.
Folgende Daten:

Skisocken
Isoliersohle
2 Nummern größer genommen
Fahrzeit: 3 h
3 h bei Nullgrad +-.

*Nach 3 h keine kalten Zehen oder Fuß
Absolut trocken*

*Meine Empfehlung:* 
Damit man den Schuh nicht immer vom Schlamm, etc. erst mal befreien muss, bevor man ihn richtig sauber machen kann, habe ich einen dünnen Vaude-Regenüberschuh jetzt drüber. Dient nur gegen Treck, etc.

Zwischenfazit: Top 
Ist sein Geld wert!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. November 2010)

Ich habe am Sonntag auch ne 3,5h-Tour bei -2°C hinter mir. Ich hatte ein Paar Thermosocken und ein Paar Skisocken an. Warm waren meine Füße danach nicht mehr, aber kalt auch nicht unbedingt. Also auch von mir eine Winterempfehlung, was die MT91 betrifft.


----------



## ufp (2. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal, ist der MT91 von unten her dicht/geschlossen?

Ich hab nämlich gehört, das der Vorgänger, der MT90, geschlossen war.
D.h. die Sohle war durchgängig geschlossen und man konnte die Cleats nicht sehen.
Dies wäre natürlich sehr gut, da es die berüchtigte Kältebrücke verhindern würde.


----------



## timstruppi (2. Januar 2011)

Die Cleats sind von der Innenseite des Schuhs nicht zu sehen. In dem Schuh hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Kältebrücke....


----------



## schurwald-biker (2. Januar 2011)

... ich überleg mir auch seit Längerem, den MT91 zu kaufen.

Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings auch mal mit Wanderschuhen (auch wasserdicht und mit Goretex) gefahren - einmal bei -8 Grad und viel Schnee. Ich habe vorher Kombipedale montiert.

Ich muss sagen, ich weiss nun nicht mehr genau, ob ich die MT91 überhaupt brauche - einziger Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Wanderschuhen ist meines Erachtens die Möglichkeit, mit Klickies zu fahren.

Bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen (Schnee, Matsch) ist mir die Fixierung durch die Klickies aber eh nicht so recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (2. Januar 2011)

@schurwald-biker
dann bleib bei den Wanderschuhen. Extra nur für den Winter die 92er holen ist übertrieben. 
Ich hab meine 90er mittlerweile 4Jahre und sind immer noch gut dabei. Ich benutze sie über das ganze Jahr. Im Winter halt mit dickeren Socken. Allerdings musste ich meine Shimano üblicherweise zwei Nummern größer kaufen, normal 43 gekauft 45. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich der Meinung vom hipster anschliessen. Auch das "Problem" mit der tief ausgeschnittenen Ferse. 
Das einizige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist die für meine Meinung etwas zu harte Sohle. War immer mal wieder etwas am rutschen beim Hochschieben an steilen Stellen. Aber das ist jammern auf wirklich hohen Niveau.
Was ich empfhelen kann sind bei langen Touren wie AX oder ähnliches, Wandergamaschen, Bsp.: 
http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/14027/SubProducts/140270180
Bei Schneefeldern oder langen Regengüssen bleiben die Schuhe lange trocken innen. Der obere Abschluss kommt unter die Regenhose. Vom Gewicht sind sie zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## pytek (31. Januar 2011)

hallo,
überlege mir auch den mt91l zu kaufen. er soll im winter so wie im sommer gefahren werden. ich mach mir eher gedanken um den sommer ist er doch nicht für den sommer zu warm?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (31. Januar 2011)

pytek schrieb:


> hallo,
> überlege mir auch den mt91l zu kaufen. er soll im winter so wie im sommer gefahren werden. ich mach mir eher gedanken um den sommer ist er doch nicht für den sommer zu warm?



Dürfte genau so warm sein, wie jeder andere dicke, wind- und wasserdichte Wanderschuh auch. Schwitzen wird man ordentlich, dran sterben aber wohl eher nicht.
Ich mein, überleg dir, mit was für Schuhe Wanderer im Sommer wandern - Ja genau, z.B. Wanderstiefel 
Liegt natürlich auch am persönlichen Empfinden.
Glaube z.B. nicht, dass ich in den MT91 (die ich besitze) bei 30° viel mehr schwitzen würde, als in meinen "Sommer-Klickies".  Kommt halt kein Fahrtwind an die Füße, es lässt sich aber sehr angenehm auch mal laufen.
Da ich aber so langsam irgendwie mehr Spaß daran habe, ohne Klickies zu fahren, werde ich mir für den Sommer aber auch ein paar neue Schuhe zulegen, die sich gut mit Pins an den Pedalen fahren lassen...


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (30. Juli 2011)

Kann wer der den 90 und 91er hat sagen ob der 91er nochmal kleiner ausfällt? Ich hab den 90er und hab eine Nummer grösser als normal, aber hier schreiben ja viele eher 2 Grössen unterschied... Danke für eine Rückmeldung...


----------



## Dirtyjoe (30. Juli 2011)

Hi Theo_Neandonly, ich hab den MT-91 zwei Nummern gößer kaufen müssen.


----------



## flyingscot (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir den MT91 gerade eine Nummer größer gekauft und er passt sehr gut, die Zehenbox ist bei dem neuen Modell wesentlich "runder" und breiter als beim Vorgänger. Beim Vorgänger war die Zehenbox recht schmal und lief fast schon spitz zu und ich brauchte für meine breiten Füße damals 2 Nummern größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juli 2011)

Ich komme mit meiner Schuhgröße 42,5 gut klar in ner 44. Er ist eher noch ne halbe Nummer zu groß, was aber im Winter alles andere als ungünstig ist.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (15. August 2011)

Ja ich habe sie dann auch 2 Nummern grösser gebraucht, also in 45. 
Hatte erst in 44 bestellt, aber das war zu eng. Das Vorgängermodell war in 44 ok.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: das 44er Modell hatte an den Gummibändchen zum verstauen der Schnürsenkel so ein Plastikteilchen, das hat das 45er Modell nicht... 
Für was war das Plastikteil gut?

Das grössere V hinten was oben erwähnt ist erleichtert da Anziehen denk ich gut, aber ob das ein Problem mit Dreck im Schuh gibt muss ich noch testen.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. August 2011)

Das Plastikfähnchen ist dazu da, das Gummiband auch mit Handschuhen anheben zu können, um den Schnürsenkel darunter stopfen zu können.


----------



## leeresblatt (15. August 2011)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist: das 44er Modell hatte an den Gummibändchen zum verstauen der Schnürsenkel so ein Plastikteilchen, das hat das 45er Modell nicht...
> Für was war das Plastikteil gut?



Hatte erst die 45er zur Anprobe, dann auf 46er umgetauscht. Bei den 46er sind diese Plastikdinger dabei, bei 45er warens glaub ich auch. 
Ich denke die sind dafür da um das Gummibändchen anzuheben um die Schnürsenkel leichter drunter zu schieben. (Ach, da war schon einer schneller ) So nutze ich die zumindest. Wenn man nicht aufpasst können die aber abfliegen, sind ja nur drauf gesteckt.

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen, im Sommer etwas zu warm aber für kühleres Wetter sind die Top. Vor allem kann man mit denen sehr gut gehen. Sehr gute griffige Sohle (außer man tritt mit dem Cleat auf, dann rutscht es natürlich) und nicht so steif wie bei anderen MTB-Schuhen.


----------



## redpulli (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir den mt 91 für eine Transalp gekauft!
2 Nr größer ! Passte sehr gut!
Nach 4 Tagen fahrt löste sich die Goretexmembrane im bereich der Zehen an einem Schuh!
Hab den Schuh ersetzt bekommen! Leider fällt er scheinbar recht unterschiedlich aus!
Der ersatz in in der gleichen Größe war zu groß!
Hab ihn eine Nr kleiner bestellt! 
Beim anziehen musst ich leider feststellen das die Membrane an einem Schuh genau so lose ist wie an dem Paar was ich reklamiert hab! 
Fühlt sich an als ob man nicht das Papier entnommen hätte!
Scheint so als ob die Charge die zzt. am Markt ist nicht Taugt!
Mal sehn wie der Ersatz ist!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich den Schuh noch in Größe 48 kaufen kann?

Hatte 47 bereit da, und trotz einer Nummer über "Norm" immer noch zu klein.

Danke


----------



## redpulli (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab grad den Ersatz für den ersetzten Ersatz bekommen!!
Schuh ist in Ordnung !!
Mal sehn wie lang!!


----------



## hipster (20. Oktober 2011)

Weiss jemand hier, wie sich der SH-MT91 auf Plattformpedalen (CB 5050) mit Pin's verhält? Müsste ich die Platten abschrauben oder kann ich sie dran lassen (nutze den Schuh auch auf einem anderen Bike mit SPD-Pedalen)?

THX


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Oktober 2011)

Der Grip lässt schon merklich nach, wenn man die Gummiplatte nicht dran hat, sondern Cleats. Für mich reicht der aber noch gut aus, um auf Trails genug Halt zu haben. Downhill würde ich so aber nicht mehr fahren. Aber das ist ja auch kein Downhillschuh.


----------



## hipster (21. Oktober 2011)

@Al Borland: Danke für die Info. Trailsurf und ab&an etwas Rüttelpiste - ich bin kein Downhiller . Habe mir die 5050 bestellt und werd's versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogti (14. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mittlerweile auch den MT90 und bin sehr zufrieden. Leider sind jetzt bei beiden Schuhen die Abdeckungen für die Cleats zerbröselt und ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, wo man die einzeln nachbestellen kann. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Al_Borland (14. November 2011)

www.paul-lange.de


----------



## MTBneuling (2. Juli 2012)

Hier wird ja mehrmals empfohlen, die Schuhe 2 Nummern größer zu nehmen. 

Ich habe sie nun in 46 und 47 hier, und brauche von der Breite her die größeren. Allerdings habe ich dann doch sehr (zu) viel Platz nach vorne. Ist das bei euch genauso? Oder braucht ihr die 2 Nummern schon von der Länge her? 

Meint ihr ich rutsche beim Fahren und oder Laufen wenn der Schuh zu lang ist, oder sollte das keine Probleme bereiten?


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Wieviel Platz hast du denn im Zehbereich?


----------



## MTBneuling (3. Juli 2012)

Sind schon so 2-3cm. Glaube eher 3. Genau kann ich es erst heute abend sagen...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Das ist schon ne Menge. Dann würde ich eher auf die kleinere Größe setzen.


----------



## MTBneuling (3. Juli 2012)

Kann halt blöderweise nicht mehr umtauschen. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich behalte, oder ebay reinstellt...


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, du hast zwei Größen zu Hause?


----------



## MTBneuling (3. Juli 2012)

Argh... War schon spät gestern 

Hatte beide hier und hatte mich damals für den großen entschieden, weil der andere vorne von der Breite her gedrückt hat.

Jetzt wollte ich am WE die Cleats montieren für eine erste Testfahrt vor dem Alpen-X und bin wieder am überlegen, was ich mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Hattest du die 46er auch an? Wenn dir die gepasst haben, dann lass die paar Euros lieber flöten gehen und verhökere die 47er.


----------



## MTBneuling (3. Juli 2012)

Optimal passen tun sie nicht. 46 zu schmal, 47 zu lang...

Hatte mich dann für die 47er entschieden, weil sie nicht gedrückt haben. Bin mir halt noch unschlüssig, wie es im Gebirge aussieht. Wenn ich nicht herumrutsche kann ich mit der Luft vorne leben.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Juli 2012)

Dann bleib bei den 47ern. Notfalls tust du ne dickere Einlegesohle rein.


----------



## MTBneuling (3. Juli 2012)

Werde ich wohl so machen. Denke groß herumrutschen werde ich schon nicht...


----------



## mischuer (29. September 2012)

wollt nur kurz Anprobeerfahrung vom Shimano 91er schreiben.

Sehr bequem, habe normal Grösse 44 (den Scott Trail in 45, die boulder immer bisher in 44) und hab den Shimano in 45 genommen. Passt perfekt. Bei 2 paar Socken würde aber auch ein 46er ok sein glaube ich.

Also von der Passform kein Vergleich zum Vaude Tonale AM, der war vorne wesentlich schmaler und auch nicht so bequem.
Verarbeitung vom Shimano absolut TOP. Vibram Sohle sowieso, Laufeigenschaften genial.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. September 2012)

Was meine 91er in den vergangenen zwei Jahren alles schon so durchgemacht haben...
Kampfspuren sieht man nur an der Sohle. Das Obermaterial hat in der ganzen Zeit kaum gelitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischling (24. März 2014)

Hier wurde zwar schon länger nichtsmehr geschrieben...aber ich brauch eure Hilfe.

Ich habe normalerweise Schuhgröße 45 und habe gelesen dass man den mt91 zwei Nummern größer nehmen sollte.
Also hab ich ihn in 47 bestellt. Da mein rechter Fuß etwas größer ist als der Linke passt der Schuh am rechten jetzt perfekt, ist am linken aber zu locker. Ich komme dadurch mit meinem linken Fußballen auch nicht in die dafür vorgesehen Mulde im vorderen Bereich des Schuhs und dabei entsteht ein unangenehmer Druck auf den Fußballen. Falls jemand jetzt das selbe Problem nur anders herum hat mit 46er´n und für seinen linken Fuß einen 47er braucht, könnte man ja tauschen 
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand...

Der Schuh ist übrigens nagelneu.


----------

